# Official Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides thread (Updated 10/12 Post #67)



## Mouse Skywalker

This thread will have the official information from Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures regarding Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides to be released May 20, 2011.

Captain Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp) finds himself on an unexpected journey to the fabled Fountain of Youth when a woman from his past (Penelope Cruz) forces him aboard the Queen Annes Revenge, the ship of the formidable pirate Blackbeard (Ian McShane).  






Description from Disney:



> Produced by Jerry Bruckheimer and directed by Rob Marshall, Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides captures the fun, adventure and humor that ignited the hit franchisethis time in Disney Digital 3D. Johnny Depp returns to his iconic role of Captain Jack Sparrow in an action-packed tale of truth, betrayal, youth and demise.  When Jack crosses paths with a woman from his past (Penelope Cruz), hes not sure if its loveor if shes a ruthless con artist whos using him to find the fabled Fountain of Youth. When she forces him aboard the Queen Annes Revenge, the ship of the formidable pirate Blackbeard (Ian McShane), Jack finds himself on an unexpected adventure in which he doesnt know who to fear more:  Blackbeard or the woman from his past.
> 
> The international cast includes franchise vets Geoffrey Rush as the vengeful Captain Hector Barbossa, and Kevin R. McNally as Captain Jacks longtime comrade Joshamee Gibbs, plus Sam Claflin as a stalwart missionary and Astrid Berges-Frisbey as a mysterious mermaid.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

On Stranger Tides: Teaser Poster


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

On Stranger Tides: One Sheet Poster


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

On December 13, 2010 Disney fans were treated to a first look at the trailer for the upcoming Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides film to be released May 20, 2011.

DIS Unplugged: Pirates Take Over Disneyland for Exclusive Film Trailer Screening


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Bus Shelter Posters:

Captain Jack Sparrow






Angelica


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

More Bus Shelter Posters:

Captain Barbossa






Blackbeard


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The DisneyParks blog recently announced that beginning March 25th guests at Disneyland will be able to catch an exclusive sneak preview of the upcoming “Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides.”  The film clip will be shown in 3D in Frontierland’s Festival Arena.

DIS Unplugged: Exclusive Pirates of the Caribbean 4 Previews in 3D at Disneyland





©2011 Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The first official film trailer can be found here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR_9A-cUEJc





Captain Jack (JOHNNY DEPP) sets his eyes on a magical Chalice which may unlock the secrets of the Fountain of Youth. Ph: Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The second official film trailer can be found here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wukFJEvke7E





Captain Jack (JOHNNY DEPP), Angelica (PENELOPE CRUZ), Blackbeard (IAN McSHANE) and their eerie crew land on an island where they hope to find the fabled Fountain of Youth. Ph: Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

"On Stranger Tides Revealed" Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEK_8qYTM3A





Captain Jack (JOHNNY DEPP) is literally dragged by Royal Guards through the entrance hall of St. James Palace in London for a forced audience with King George.Ph: Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Captain Jack (JOHNNY DEPP) and Angelica (PENELOPE CRUZ) make their watery way through the jungle in search of the Fountain of Youth. Ph: Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Captain Jack (JOHNNY DEPP) attempts a quick getaway from yet another precarious situation in the Caribbean. Ph: Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved





Captain Jack (JOHNNY DEPP) escapes from the clutches of King George and his Royal Guards by leaping from carriage to carriage… while they’re still moving! Ph: Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Johnny Depp Ph: Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Captain Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp) and his old nemesis Captain Barbossa (GEOFFREY RUSH) are thrown together by fate in the search for the Fountain of Youth. Ph: Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Blackbeard (Ian McShane) Ph: Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Young missionary Philip Swift (SAM CLAFLIN) and enigmatic mermaid Syrena (ASTRID BERGÉS- FRISBEY) are mysteriously drawn to each other despite the fact that they should be natural enemies. Ph: Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) and Joshamee Gibbs' (KEVIN R. McNALLY) are unpleasantly surprised to find themselves at the gates of St. James Palace rather than freedom as they exit a paddy wagon. Ph: Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Looks like it will be one of the summer's biggest hits. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Fantasmic23

captaindavidhook said:


> Looks like it will be one of the summer's biggest hits. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Now a privateer in service to the British crown, Hector Barbossa (GEOFFREY RUSH) is now incongruously arrayed in a fine naval uniform and adorned in a powdered wig as befits his new rank. Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

(L-R) Sam Clafin, Astrid Bergés-Frisbey Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.






Astrid Bergès-Frisbey Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.






(L-R) Astrid Bergès-Frisbey, Sam Claflin Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Sam Clafin Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 






Astrid Bergès-Frisbey Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Seemingly led by the skeletal figurehead, Blackbeard's sinister ship, the Queen Anne's Revenge, at full sail on the open seas. Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 






Film Frame Queen Anne's Revenge ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 






(L-R) Kevin Senn (Queen Annes Revenge Pirate), Emerson Malcolm Tuitt (Queen Annes Revenge Pirate), Robbie Kay (Cabin Boy), Deobia Oparei (Gunner) Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

From Walt Disney Studios:





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

Rob Marshall, Jerry Bruckheimer, and Johnny Depp on hand to celebrate the star of the upcoming PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: ON STRANGER TIDES





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

In anticipation of the release of her new film, Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides in theaters May 20, 2011, Penelope Cruz received a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame on Friday, April 1, at 11:30 am. in front of the El Capitan Theatre, 6834 Hollywood Boulevard, joined by On Stranger Tides co-star Johnny Depp, producer Jerry Bruckheimer and director Rob Marshall.  An Academy Award® winner Penelope Cruz has proven herself to be one of the most versatile actresses by playing a variety of compelling characters, and most recently, becoming the first actress from Spain to be nominated and to win an Oscar®.





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

First introduced to American audiences in the Spanish films Jamon, Jamon and Belle Epoque, in 1998 she starred in her first English language film, The Hi-Lo Country for director Stephen Frears opposite Woody Harrelson, Patricia Arquette and Billy Crudup. In 1999, Cruz won the Best Actress award at the 13th Annual Goya Awards given by the Spanish Academy of Motion Pictures Arts and Sciences for her role in Fernando Truebas The Girl of Your Dreams.





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

Confirming her status as an international actress, Cruz landed a series of coveted roles. She appeared in Billy Bob Thorntons All the Pretty Horses, Fina Torres Woman on Top, Alejandro Amenabars Open Your Eyes, and Maria Ripolis Twice Upon a Yesterday.  Additionally, Cruz co-starred in Pedro Almodovars Live Flesh and the critically acclaimed All About My Mother, which was awarded the Golden Globe® and Oscar® for Best Foreign Film.





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

Next up for Cruz was a role opposite Johnny Depp in Blow for director Ted Demme and Captain Corellis Mandolin opposite Nicolas Cage. After that, Cruz starred opposite Tom Cruise in Cameron Crowes thriller Vanilla Sky. She then tackled Masked & Anonymous, Fan Fan la Tulipe, which opened the 2003 Cannes Film Festival, and Dont Tempt Me. She received rave reviews for her performance in Dont Move (Non ti Muovere) in which she was honored with a David Di Donatello Award (Italian Oscar) and the European Film Award for Best Actress.





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

To add to her already diverse choice of film credits, she starred in films including Gothika, Head in the Clouds, and Sahara.

In 2006, Cruz starred in Volver, which again teamed her with director and dear friend Pedro Almodovar. Critically-acclaimed for her role as Raimunda, she won the Best Actress awards at the European Film Awards, the Spanish Goya Awards, the Cannes Film Festival, and received both Golden Globe® and Oscar® nominations.





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Her recent credits include Elegy opposite Sir Ben Kingsley and Woody Allens Vicky Cristina Barcelona opposite Javier Bardem and Scarlet Johansson. Cruz won an Oscar®, a BAFTA, a New York Film Critics Circle and a National Board of Review award for Best Supporting Actress for her performance in Vicky Cristina Barcelona.





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

In 2009, Cruz and Almodovar were back in action for the fourth time with Broken Embraces, for which she again received critical acclaim for her portrayal of Lena. Also that year, she teamed up with Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides director Rob Marshall for the first time and starred alongside Daniel Day Lewis, Nicole Kidman and Marion Cotillard in the film version of the musical Nine. Her standout portrayal of Carla garnered Screen Actors Guild®, Golden Globe® and Academy Award® nominations.  Her third Oscar® nomination made history as it marked only the third time in Oscar history where the winner of the Academy Award for Best Supporting Actress was nominated for the same award again in the following year.





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Cruz is involved in the following charities: Worldwide (RED) campaign lead by Bono and Bobby Shiver,  Artists for Peace and Justice in Haiti (APJ), UNICEF The United Nations World Food Programme (WFP). She had the honor of working with Mother Teresas Missionaries of Charity; volunteering in a leprosy clinic in India and she also worked with the Dalai Lama for the House of Tibet in Spain.





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Grand Duke




----------



## DoomsdayFAN

Did you know they're already planning #5? I wonder if they'll get back Kira Knightly and Orlando Bloom for it?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The Disney Parks blog announced today that the pirate Angelica will appear as a walk-around character in Adventureland at Walt Disney World's Magic Kingdom.

From the DisneyParks blog:


> Heads up pirate fans  were happy to break the news that a new scalawag will land at Magic Kingdom Park in time for the May 20 opening of Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides.
> 
> The new pirate will be *Angelica*, who is *portrayed by actress Penelope Cruz* in the film. Angelica is the daughter of the legendary pirate captain, Blackbeard, and shell appear in Adventureland *beginning April 15*.
> 
> According to our partners in Entertainment, Angelica is a world-famous pirate with a reputation for skill and cunning  rivaled only by that of Captain Jack. Fresh from her pursuit of the Fountain of Youth, Angelica, along with several loyal crewmen, will establish her headquarters adjacent to the Pirates League in search of willing pirates for future adventures.



Source can be found here:
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/04/thar-be-a-new-pirate-approaching-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

STAR-STUDDED EVENT AT DISNEYLAND ON MAY 7TH MARKS FIRST-EVER 3D OUTDOOR PREMIERE





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Disney confirmed today (April 5th) that the World Premiere of Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides would be on Saturday, May 7th in Disneyland Park.  Anyone can attend - for a price.  Tickets cost $1,000, and the event will be a fundraiser for the Boys & Girls Clubs of America.  Disney is subsidizing the entire cost of the event, and all proceeds from ticket sales will go to the Boys & Girls Club of America.  The mission of the Boys & Girls Club is to enable all young people, especially those who need it most, to reach their full potential as productive, caring, responsible citizens.

All details can be found via the link below.

http://disney.go.com/pirates/premiere/world-premiere.html

The ticket includes - admission to Disneyland on May 7th after 6pm.  Access to following attractions will be open: Big Thunder Mountain, Indiana Jones, Pirates of the Caribbean, Haunted Mansion and Jungle Cruise.  Free parking.  Buffet dinner during a Pirates party in Adventureland, Frontierland, New Orleans Square, and Critter Country.

A reserved seat, popcorn, and soft drink in an outdoor amphitheater on the Rivers of America to be among the first to see Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides in Digital 3D.


The DisneyParks blog has also announced the May 7th premiere at Disneyland, and they provided a few more details.



> While only invited guests with the proper credentials may attend the film premiere, a limited number of Disneyland park guests may be able to view the “Red Carpet Arrivals” (the carpet is actually going to be black this time!) on Main Street, U.S.A., although, again, viewing capacity will be very limited.



Included in the DisneyParks blog post is a fun video with Geoffrey Rush as Captain Hector Barbossa inviting us all to join them "on stranger tides."  The video shows a lot of the links between the Pirates of the Caribbean attraction and the films.  Oh, and also gives a little of Johnny Depp as Captain Jack for us to enjoy. 

A direct link to the video featurette "POTC: On Stranger Tides - from Disneyland to the Big Screen" can be found here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB_WP4fwGow

A direct link to the DisneyParks blog post can be found below:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/04/disneyland-park-to-host-world-premiere-of-pirates-of-the-caribbean-on-stranger-tides-may-7/


----------



## captaindavidhook

DoomsdayFAN said:


> Did you know they're already planning #5? I wonder if they'll get back Kira Knightly and Orlando Bloom for it?



that would be great but how could u incorporate those two in part 5?


----------



## Disney Cat

Mouse Skywalker said:


> STAR-STUDDED EVENT AT DISNEYLAND ON MAY 7TH MARKS FIRST-EVER 3D OUTDOOR PREMIERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/04/disneyland-park-to-host-world-premiere-of-pirates-of-the-caribbean-on-stranger-tides-may-7/



I am so excited!  I am attending the Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides Red Carpet Premiere at Disneyland!  Walking the red carpet!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

If you debated purchasing tickets to the May 7th Disneyland World Premiere Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides, the event has sold out.  Three days after announcing the event, Disney posted on the World Premiere website that tickets were no longer available.  However, donations are still being accepted for the Boys and Girls Clubs of America.    

http://disney.go.com/pirates/premiere/world-premiere.html


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios released a clip showing what the first day of filming was like on the remote location of Honopu Beach, Kauai, Hawaii.  The location was inaccessible by road, and could only be reached by boat and helicopter.

http://youtu.be/RWrCvlsjzTk



> Captain Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp) finds himself on an unexpected journey to the fabled Fountain of Youth when a woman from his past (Penélope Cruz) forces him aboard the Queen Annes Revenge, the ship of the formidable pirate Blackbeard (Ian McShane).
> 
> PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: ON STRANGER TIDES sails into theatres May 20th, 2011 in Disney Digital 3D.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The fearsome Blackbeard (IAN McSHANE) holds Captain Jack Sparrows (JOHNNY DEPP) famous compass, as Queen Annes Revenge crew member Garheng (YUKI MATSUZAKI) awaits the outcome of the standoff. Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) reveals an escape plan to shipmate Joshamee Gibbs (KEVIN R. McNALLY) in the back of a paddy wagon. Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 





Imprisoned by the Spanish, Barbossa (GEOFFREY RUSH) tells Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) the dramatic tale of how he lost his leg in an encounter with Blackbeard (Ian McShane). Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) finds himself on yet another tiny tropical island. Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 





JOHNNY DEPP and producer JERRY BRUCKHEIMER on the Pinewood Studios backlot in England. Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios has released additional video clips of the film.  Jack and Angelica explains the relationship between the new pirate power couple.





Captain Jack (JOHNNY DEPP) and Angelica (PENÉLOPE CRUZ) make their watery way through the jungle in search of the Fountain of Youth. Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

Follow the link below to view the clip.

http://youtu.be/Y4YqC2qtrXg


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios has released additional video clips of the film. Palace escape shows an action scene of Captain Jack escaping from the privateer to the British crown, Hector Barbossa.





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) and his old nemesis Captain Barbossa (GEOFFREY RUSH) are thrown together by fate in the search for the Fountain of Youth. Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

Follow the link below to view the clip.

http://youtu.be/5l-uW1iz9wo


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios released two new images of Rolling Stones guitarist Keith Richards reprising his role as the pirate Captain Teague, father of Captain Jack Sparrow. 






KEITH RICHARDS is Captain Teague, a legendary pirate in his own right who occasionally re-appears in the life of his son who followed in his buccaneering footsteps, Captain Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp). 






Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*OPRAH SHOW AUDIENCE GETS FIRST LOOK AT WALT DISNEY PICTURES AND JERRY BRUCKHEIMER FILMS’ 
PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: ON STRANGER TIDES*






From Walt Disney Studios: May 5, 2011
Burbank, CA

Walt Disney Studios announced that today “The Oprah Winfrey Show’s” studio audience in Chicago, Ill., enjoyed a surprise visit from actor Johnny Depp, followed by an advance special screening of Walt Disney Pictures and Jerry Bruckheimer Films’ “Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides,” in which Depp stars for the fourth time as the iconic Captain Jack Sparrow. 






The audience members were treated to the ultimate “Harpo Hook-Up” as they were the first moviegoers in the world to view “Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides,” presented in Disney Digital 3D™.  Johnny Depp was on hand at the movie theatre to greet and welcome the “Oprah” show’s excited fans to the unprecedented event. 






The highly anticipated action-filled adventure, produced by Jerry Bruckheimer and directed by Rob Marshall, also stars Penélope Cruz, Ian McShane and Geoffrey Rush, and sails into theatres on May 20, 2011.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*DISNEY AND JERRY BRUCKHEIMER PRESENTS A PIRATES LIFE FOR YOU WITH WORLD PREMIERE GIVEAWAYS*





JOHNNY DEPP and producer JERRY BRUCKHEIMER on the Pinewood Studios backlot in England. 
Ph: Peter Mountain ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

From Walt Disney Studios: 5/5/11
Burbank, CA


> Pirates fans can help celebrate the 5/7/11 Disneyland World Premiere of Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger tides by connecting nationwide on Mobile, Twitter and SCVNGR to win a trove of treasure, including a Disney Cruise to the Mexican Riviera!


 
*WHAT:* Pirates fans across the country have 3 ways to connect to the Disneyland World Premiere and win Pirates of the Caribbean Prize Packs including Hot Topic T-shirts, Xpand 3D Glasses, Pirates of the Caribbean Blu-ray Box Sets, Pirates Booty, a Disney Cruise to the Mexican Riviera and more!

*WHEN:* Saturday, May 7, 2011 from 9AM PST  9PM PST

*HOW:* 

*Grand Prize Disney Cruise Giveaway*

a. WHERE: Follow Pirates of the Caribbean Producer Jerry Bruckheimer on Twitter (@BRUCKHEIMERJB) all day on 5/7

b. HOW: Jerry Bruckheimer will tweet special instructions to enter the sweeps.

c. WHAT: A cruise to the Mexican Riviera on a Disney Cruise line and access to exclusive Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides content!

d. No purchase necessary.  Void where prohibited by law.  Open to legal residents of 50 United States and the District of Columbia, age 18 years and older.  Sweepstakes starts at 4:00 PM Pacific Time (PT) on 5/7/11 and ends at 11:59 PM (PT) on 5/8/11.  For official rules go to www.facebook.com/piratesofthecaribbean 

*SCVNGR Hunt for the Fountain of Youth*

a. WHERE: Los Angeles; New York City; Chicago; Washington, DC; Boston; Dallas; Philadelphia; Seattle; San Francisco; Miami

b. HOW:
  i. Download the free SCVNGR app for iPhone & Android at www.scvngr.com
  ii. Tap 'Treks' and search for "Pirate's Life"
  iii. Go to the places in the trek and do the challenges there to earn points
  iv. All participants are automatically entered for a chance to win Sponsor selected prize packs.

c. WHAT: Chances to win prize packs including Hot Topic T-shirts, Xpand 3D Glasses, Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides Soundtracks, Pirates Booty and the Pirates movie poster

d. No purchase necessary.  Void where prohibited by law.  Open to legal residents of  Los Angeles; New York City; Chicago; Washington, DC; Boston; Dallas; Philadelphia; Seattle; San Francisco; Miami age 18 years and older.  Sweepstakes starts May 7, 2011 9 a.m. EDT and ends May 7, 2011 when Participating Locations close for business.  For official rules go to:   www.facebook.com/piratesofthecaribbean 

*Twitter Prize Pack Giveaways*
a. WHERE: Follow @DisneyPirates between 9AM PST and 9PM PST on 5/7 

b. WHAT: Chances to win prize packs including Hot Topic T-Shirts, Skull decanters, Pirates of the Caribbean Blu-ray Box Sets, Pirates of the Caribbean Soundtrack Treasures Collection Box Sets and Pirates Booty!

c. No purchase necessary.  Void where prohibited by law.  Open to legal residents of  is open only to legal residents who are physically located in one (1) of the fifty (50) United States or the District of Columbia (void in Puerto Rico, all U.S. territories and possessions and all overseas military installations) who are at least 13 years of age or older at the time of entry.  Sweepstakes starts May 7, 2011 6 p.m. PDT and ends May 7, 2011 9 p.m. PDT.  For official rules go to: www.facebook.com/piratesofthecaribbean


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios released photos and videos of Saturday, May 7's World Premiere of Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides at Disneyland.  






All videos can be found in the article posted on our blog.  There's a fantastic video of Kermit the Frog getting interviews and photos as a correspondent from the "red (actually black) carpet.  

DIS Unplugged: Depp Ushers in New Pirates Film at Disneyland World Premiere

We've also posted a photo gallery of 100+ photos of the event at Disneyland.  You can see all of Disney's photos via the link below.

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showgallery.php?cat=1285


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*DISNEY AND HOT TOPIC PRESENT TREASURE-FILLED PIRATES DAY FAN EVENTS TO CELEBRATE WALT DISNEY PICTURES AND JERRY BRUCKHEIMER FILMS PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: ON STRANGER TIDES​*
_Advance Fan Screening, Costume Contest and More at Hot Topic Stores in Hollywood, Calif., and Paramus, N.J. Saturday, May 14, 2011 _






From Walt Disney Studios:


> BURBANK, Calif. (May 9, 2011)  In celebration of the upcoming release on May 20th of Walt Disney Pictures and Jerry Bruckheimer Films Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides, the next installment in the hugely popular film franchise, directed by Rob Marshall, Walt Disney Studios announced today special Pirates Day fan events, fun-filled celebrations of all things Pirates, which will include advance 3D fan screenings of the film. The events will take place on Saturday, May 14, 2011, in and around the Hot Topic stores in Hollywood, Calif., and Paramus, N.J.
> 
> The Pirates Day events are part of a month-long takeover of Hot Topics 650 stores nationwide to provide an immersive Pirates of the Caribbean retail environment, making Hot Topic an exciting retail destination for Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides merchandise.  Disney Consumer Products will have an impressive retail presence in Hot Topic stores across the country with Pirates of the Caribbean shirts, jewelry and accessories.










> The Hollywood event, held in and around Hot Topics flagship store at the Hollywood & Highland complex, showcases a newly launched Pirates-themed experience, including the hull of a pirate ship seemingly crashing into the main courtyard. Starting at 4 p.m., fans of all ages will enjoy an exciting afternoon, featuring live pirates performers, toy demo stations, trivia giveaways, special photo opportunities and a chance to see real props and costumes used in the film. Fans are encouraged to come early and dressed in their best Pirates costumes for a chance to win incredible prizes in the Ultimate Fan Contest and have an opportunity to secure VIP seating at the Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides advance fan screening, presented in RealD 3D at the El Capitan Theatre.










> The East Coast fan event will be held at Garden State Plaza in Paramus, N.J.  The fun and games start at 1 p.m. and as with the West Coast event, fans will enjoy interactive entertainment, giveaways and photo opportunities, plus the chance to see a giant ship-in-a-bottle statement installation adjacent to the Hot Topic store. Similarly, those who come early and dressed as pirates have a chance to win amazing treasure and a VIP seat for the screening, presented in IMAX® 3D.
> 
> The Pirates Day celebrations include prizes and interactive fun provided by several promotional partners, including toymaker JAKKS Pacific, the licensed provider of Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides action-figure toys and playsets featuring a special black light reveal, Pirates Booty,  makers of all-natural snacks including a limited edition Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides 7oz package, Walt Disney Records, releasing the original motion picture soundtrack on May 17th, and OPI, whose limited-edition nail lacquers showcase the colors and atmosphere of mythical mermaids, gleaming treasure, and high-seas adventure featured in the film.




*EVENT LOCATIONS/ START TIMES:*

*HOLLYWOOD:*

_Where:_  Hollywood & Highland complex, main courtyard

_When:_  Event and ticket distribution begins at 4 p.m. in the main courtyard


*NEW JERSEY:*

_Where:_  Garden State Plaza, Paramus, N.J., upper level courtyard by carousel

_When:_  Event and ticket distribution begins at 1 p.m. in the Macys courtyard


----------



## cyberbox2

Man I sure wish I lived near one of these locations. I haven't taken out my pirate costume since I bought and wore it on the Disney Wonder for the pirate party back in August of 2008. 

Maybe I'll dress up anyway and hang out in front of one of the Hot Topic stores here in Richmond.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Following the World Premiere in Disneyland, the stars of "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides" are on tour.  Disney released these photos taken at the Ritz Carlton Hotel on May 11 in Moscow, Russia.  All photos by Kristina Nikishina





(L-R) Rich Ross, Chairman, Walt Disney Studios, Actor Johnny Depp, "Captain Jack Sparrow", Actress Penélope Cruz, "Angelica", Jerry Bruckheimer, Producer and Marina Jigalova-Ozkan, Managing Director, The Walt Disney Company Russia and CIS © Disney Enterprises, Inc.





 (L-R) Actor Johnny Depp, "Captain Jack Sparrow", Actress Penélope Cruz, "Angelica", and Producer Jerry Bruckheimer © Disney Enterprises, Inc.





(L-R) Actor Johnny Depp, "Captain Jack Sparrow" and Actress Penélope Cruz, "Angelica" © Disney Enterprises, Inc.















Actor Johnny Depp, "Captain Jack Sparrow" © Disney Enterprises, Inc.










Actress Penélope Cruz, "Angelica" © Disney Enterprises, Inc.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

More photos from the press tour on May 11 at the Oktyabr Multiplex in Moscow, Russia. All photos by Kristina Nikishina © Disney Enterprises, Inc. 

Actress Penélope Cruz, "Angelica" 






























Jerry Bruckheimer, Producer and actress Penélope Cruz





Actor Johnny Depp, "Captain Jack Sparrow" speaking with ROSSIYA Channel


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

More photos from the press tour on May 11 at the Oktyabr Multiplex in Moscow, Russia. All photos by Kristina Nikishina © Disney Enterprises, Inc. 










Jerry Bruckheimer, Producer and wife Linda 





Actor Johnny Depp










Actress Penélope Cruz, "Angelica" and actor Johnny Depp





(L-R) Jerry Bruckheimer, Producer, actress Penélope Cruz, "Angelica" and actor Johnny Depp





(L-R) Marina Jigalova-Ozkan, Managing Director, The Walt Disney Company Russia and CIS, Jerry Bruckheimer, Producer, actress Penélope Cruz, "Angelica", actor Johnny Depp, "Captain Jack Sparrow"


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

UK Premiere of 'Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides' at Vue Westfield on May 12, 2011 in London, England.  All photos by Jon Furniss/WireImage © Disney Enterprises, Inc. 





Actor Johnny Depp signs autographs for fans





Actress Penélope Cruz signs autographs for fans





Actor Geoffrey Rush poses with a fan





Actor Ian McShane 





Actor Sam Claflin and Laura Haddock





Actresses Astrid Berges- Frisby and Penélope Cruz





Actor Robbie Kay





Jerry Bruckheimer and Linda Bruckheimer


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

UK Premiere of 'Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides' at Vue Westfield on May 12, 2011 in London, England. All photos by Jon Furniss/WireImage © Disney Enterprises, Inc. 





Actor Johnny Depp





Actor Johnny Depp poses with School girl Beatrice Delap 





Actress Penélope Cruz















Actress Penélope Cruz and Actor Johnny Depp





Actress Penélope Cruz and Actor Ian McShane


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

UK Premiere of 'Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides' at Vue Westfield on May 12, 2011 in London, England. All photos by Jon Furniss/WireImage © Disney Enterprises, Inc. 





Director Rob Marshall, actress Penélope Cruz, John Deluca and Jerry Bruckheimer 










Ian McShane, Geoffrey Rush, Sam Claflin, Astrid Berges-Frisby, Director Rob Marshall, Producer Jerry Bruckheimer, Penélope Cruz, and Johnny Depp attend the UK Premiere of 'Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides'


----------



## pooh'smate

Thank you for posting all  of these and keeping us updated.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

'Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides' UK Premiere after party at Massimo Restaurant & Oyster Bar at the the Corinthia Hotel on May 12, 2011 in London, England.  All photos by Jon Furniss/WireImage © Disney Enterprises, Inc. 





Actor Johnny Depp





Actor Johnny Depp and Actress Penélope Cruz





Actors Johnny Depp and Geoffrey Rush





Actors Ian McShane and Kevin McNally





Actor Ian McShane and Gwen Humble 





Actor Sam Claflin and Laura Haddock


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Arrivals of stars from 'Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides' at the Cannes Film Festival (Festival De Cannes) in Nice, France on May 14, 2011.  All photos © Disney Enterprises, Inc.





Actor Johnny Depp





Actress Penélope Cruz and Actor Johnny Depp





Actress Penélope Cruz





Actress Astrid Bergès-Frisbey





Actor Sam Claflin


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Arrivals of stars from 'Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides' at the Cannes Film Festival (Festival De Cannes) in Nice, France on May 14, 2011. All photos © Disney Enterprises, Inc.





Ian McShane, Penélope Cruz, Johnny Depp, Geoffrey Rush, Astrid Bergès-Frisbey, Sam Claflin 





Geoffrey Rush, Sam Claflin, Producer Jerry Bruckheimer, Astrid Bergès-Frisbey, Johnny Depp, Penélope Cruz, Ian McShane, Director Rob Marshall





Actor Geoffrey Rush





Actress Penélope Cruz





Actor Johnny Depp


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Red Carpet premiere of 'Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides' at the Cannes Film Festival (Festival De Cannes) in Nice, France on May 14, 2011. All photos © Disney Enterprises, Inc.





Actor Geoffrey Rush





Actress Penélope Cruz










Actress Penélope Cruz and Actor Johnny Depp










Director Rob Marshall and Actress Penélope Cruz





Actor Sam Claflin and Actress Astrid Bergès-Frisbey





Sam Claflin, Astrid Bergès-Frisbey, Penélope Cruz, and Johnny Depp





Ian McShane, Johnny Depp, Geoffrey Rush, and Sam Claflin


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Germany red carpet premiere of 'Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides' at the Mathaeser Filmpalast, Munich, Germany - May 16, 2011. All photos taken by photographer Guenther Reisp. © Disney Enterprises, Inc.





Fans in costume





Actress Penélope Cruz















Sam Claflin, Penélope Cruz, and Astrid Bergès-Frisbey





Producer Jerry Bruckheimer, Penélope Cruz, and Sam Claflin





Producer Jerry Bruckheimer, Penélope Cruz, Sam Claflin, Director Rob Marshall, Astrid Bergès-Frisbey, and Executive Producer John DeLuca  





Penélope Cruz, Director Rob Marshall, Astrid Bergès-Frisbey, Sam Claflin, and Producer Jerry Bruckheimer





Penélope Cruz and Director Rob Marshall


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Final stop on the world press tour for 'Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides.'  Red carpet premiere held at the Kinepolis Theater in Madrid, Spain - May 18, 2011. All photos taken by photographer Javier Molina. © Disney Enterprises, Inc.





Jerry Bruckheimer arrives










Actress Penélope Cruz















Actor Sam Claflin










Sam Claflin, Penélope Cruz, and Astrid Bergès-Frisbey





Penélope Cruz and Director Rob Marshall


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios has released a number of images from the set of "Pirates on the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides." 
All photos by Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP), very much on stranger tides as he searches for the lost ship of Ponce de Leon.





Beautiful mermaid Syrena (ASTRID BERGÈS-FRISBEY) transforms to human form after her glass coffin breaks, as missionary Philip Swift (SAM CLAFLIN) looks on with concern, and zombie ship's officer Quartermaster (IAN MERCER) more concerned about whether she'll escape.





Angelica (PENÉLOPE CRUZ) in the jungles of the mysterious island where the Fountain of Youth is reputed to be located.





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP), Blackbeard (IAN McSHANE), Angelica (PENÉLOPE CRUZ), Quartermaster (IAN MERCER) and Scrum (STEPHEN GRAHAM) make their way through the thick jungle growth in search of the fabled Fountain of Youth.





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) gets ever-closer to the fabled Fountain of Youth in an island jungle.





Captain Jack Sparrow makes a dangerous and daring leap off a jungle cliff into a river far below in an attempt to reach the fabled Fountain of Youth.





Captain Barbossa (GEOFFREY RUSH) at the helm of the Queen Anne's Revenge.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios has released a number of images from the set of "Pirates on the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides." 
All photos by Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Makeup artist JOEL HARLOW and hair stylist KAREN ASANO-MYERS tend to JOHNNY DEPP on the deck of the Queen Anne's Revenge.





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) confers with Scrum (STEPHEN GRAHAM) on the deck of the Queen Anne's Revenge.





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) negotiates a deal with Blackbeard (IAN McSHANE).





On the dock, Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP), Blackbeard (IAN McSHANE), Angelica (PENÉLOPE CRUZ) and Quartermaster (IAN MERCER) prepare for the mermaid attack, while Queen Anne's Revenge pirates prepare a trap for the beautiful but dangerous creatures.





KEITH RICHARDS portrays Captain Teague, the enigmatic father of Captain Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp).





In the teeming streets of London, Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) makes his way to a coal truck in an attempt to escape the clutches of King George and his Royal Guards.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios has released a number of images from the set of "Pirates on the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides." 
All photos by Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) finds himself in the forced company of an agitated King George (RICHARD GRIFFITHS).





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP), with Blackbeard (IAN McSHANE) and Queen Anne's Revenge pirates awaiting results, attempts to activate the magic of Ponce de Leon's silver chalices.





Captains Barbossa (GEOFFREY RUSH) and Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) find themselves in the skeletal company of the long dead explorer Ponce de Leon in the ruins of the Santiago while searching for the silver chalices necessary to complete the ritual at the Fountain of Youth.





Mermaids surround a longboat full of pirates from the Queen Anne's Revenge





Mermaids surround a longboat full of pirates from the Queen Anne's Revenge





Captain Barbossa (GEOFFREY RUSH) studies his collection of poisonous toads in a glass jar.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios has released a number of images from the set of "Pirates on the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides." 
All photos by Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Crowds throng towards the Old Bailey courthouse in London to witness a pirate's trial.





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) drives a fiery coal cart while escaping from Royal Guards. 





Captain Barbossa (GEOFFREY RUSH) enjoys a repast on the poop deck of the HMS Providence, as Groves (GREG ELLIS) stands by to inform him of the crew's complaints.





The HMS Providence at full sail in pursuit of the Fountain of Youth, with Captain Barbossa (Geoffrey Rush) at the helm.





The once romantically entangled Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) and Angelica (PENÉLOPE CRUZ) engage in a dance of deception aboard the Queen Anne's Revenge.





Its Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) versus himselfor actually, former paramour Angelica (PENELOPE CRUZ), in disguise.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios has released a number of images from the set of "Pirates on the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides." 
All photos by Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) studies Blackbeard's (Ian McShane) collection of shrunken ships encased in bottles. Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Magic





The lighthouse at Whitecap Bay casts an eerie light on a longboat full of pirates seeking to lure mermaids to the surface. Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Magic 















Crewmen of Blackbeard's (Ian McShane) Queen Anne's Revenge are bait in a longboat in an attempt to lure mermaids to the surface. Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Magic 





Crewmen of the Queen Anne's Revenge, including Scrum (STEPHEN GRAHAM), Cabin Boy (ROBBIE KAY) and missionary Philip Swift (SAM CLAFLIN) await the coming the mermaids. Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Magic


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios has released a number of images from the set of "Pirates on the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides." 
All photos by Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Crewmen of the Queen Anne's Revenge, including Scrum (STEPHEN GRAHAM), Cabin Boy (ROBBIE KAY) and missionary Philip Swift (SAM CLAFLIN) await the coming the mermaids. Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Magic





Scrum (STEPHEN GRAHAM), Philip Swift (SAM CLAFLIN), Cabin Boy (ROBBIE KAY) and others are incredulous at the sight of their first mermaid. Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Magic 

Beautiful mermaid Tamara (GEMMA WARD) entices Scrum (STEPHEN GRAHAM) while his Queen Anne's Revenge shipmates are more cautious of her lethal charms. Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Magic





























Beautiful mermaid Tamara (GEMMA WARD) lures a willing Scrum (STEPHEN GRAHAM) to a watery fate. Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Mag


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios has released a number of images from the set of "Pirates on the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides." 
All photos by Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) tries to figure out how to release his beloved Black Pearl from a bottle, as first mate Joshamee Gibbs (KEVIN R. McNALLY) looks on. Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Magic 





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) tries to figure out how to release his beloved Black Pearl from a bottle, as first mate Joshamee Gibbs (KEVIN R. McNALLY) looks on. Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Magic 





Jack the Monkey, encased in the miniaturized Black Pearl, as annoying as ever to Captain Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp). Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Magic 





Captain Jack Sparrow (JOHNNY DEPP) and first mate Joshamee Gibbs (KEVIN R. McNALLY) walk into a Caribbean sunset, determined to continue living the pirate's life. Photo Courtesy of Industrial Light & Magic


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios has released a number of images from the set of "Pirates on the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides." 
All photos by Peter Mountain © Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Captain Barbossa (GEOFFREY RUSH) sees the Queen Anne's Revenge moored in a bay on the island of the Fountain of Youth.





Blackbeard's (Ian McShane) fearsome flagship, the Queen Anne's Revenge, at full sail.





The Queen Anne's Revenge at full sail at sunset.





Captain Barbossa (GEOFFREY RUSH), British officers Gillette (DAMIAN O'HARE) and Groves (GREG ELLIS), and Joshamee Gibbs (KEVIN R. McNALLY), land in Whitecap Bay in the aftermath of the mermaid attack on Blackbeard (Ian McShane) and his men.





The HMS Providence under lethal attack by mermaids in Whitecap Bay.





Captain Barbossa (GEOFFREY RUSH) and one of his officers spy on Spanish ships rushing towards the island where the fabled Fountain of Youth is purported to be situated.


----------



## The_Alice

Well one thing is for sure my kids wont ever watch The Little Mermaid the same way again...


----------



## ashvig

I had watch pirates of the caribbean part 4 movie.The story of this movie is wonderful and i like the story of it a lot.


----------



## DISkittyJujy

I can't wait for this movie! I'm so excited I can barely think!


----------



## wdwnut4life

it's a fabulous movie  when's the dvd out?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

wdwnut4life said:


> it's a fabulous movie  when's the dvd out?


Hasn't been announced yet, but I'm sure it will be out this fall for people to purchase it for a holiday present.  I'll post it as soon as I hear.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Jerry Bruckheimer just "tweeted" that POTC4 will be available on DVD 10/18. Here's his tweet:

RT @BRUCKHEIMERJB: Happy to announce ON STRANGER TIDES will be available to own 10/18 ****************/pBYstn Want a sneak peek of Special Features? #PIRATESLIFE


----------



## gillcrist32

I have seen this movie its really an amazing action movie with lots of adventure. Jhoney Depp had done ver good job in this movie.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Dive Deeper Into the Epic Quest to Find The Fountain of Youth
Johnny Depp is Back as Captain Jack Sparrow in

*Disneys
PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN:
ON STRANGER TIDES*

Grossing Over $1 Billion at the Worldwide Box Office, One of the Biggest Films of All Time Sails Home on Disney Blu-ray Combo Pack
and Blu-ray 3D on October 18th





© 2011 Disney. All Rights Reserved​
From Walt Disney Studio Home Entertainment's Press Release:


> *BURBANK, Calif., July 14, 2011*  The Walt Disney Studios and Jerry Bruckheimer Films are proud to present the #1 worldwide box office success of 2011 - making over $1 billion globally - Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides, in stunning high definition Blu-ray, eye popping Blu-ray 3D (a first for the legendary franchise) and Movie Download on October 18, 2011.
> 
> Setting sail on an ocean full of hi-def adventures, Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides will debut in a Limited Edition 5-Disc Combo Pack (1-Disc Blu-ray 3D + 2-Disc Blu-ray + 1-Disc DVD + 1-Disc Digital Copy), a 2-Disc Combo Pack (1-Disc Blu-ray + 1-Disc DVD), and for the ultimate fan a 15-Disc Four Movie Collection. Additionally the movie will be available in 3D and High-Definition Movie Download.
> 
> The Limited Edition 5-Disc Blu-ray Combo Pack includes hours of bonus materials offering fans a deeper dive inside Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides including immersive Disney Second Screen technology, exclusive behind-the-scenes experiences, Fountain of Youth mythology, an extensive look at mermaids, bloopers, deleted and extended scenes, and much more.







© 2011 Disney. All Rights Reserved​


> In addition, the Pirates of the Caribbean 15-Disc Four Movie Collection offers fans more adventures than ever before. The Collection is packaged in an authentic replica Pirates Chest, and includes a collectible map and an iconic skull disc case that holds the Blu-ray discs and digital copies of ALL four Pirates of the Caribbean movies, along with the Blu-ray 3D disc and DVD of Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides.
> 
> Produced by Jerry Bruckheimer, directed by Rob Marshall (Nine, Chicago), and written by Ted Elliott and Terry Rossio (Pirates of the Caribbean franchise, National Treasure 2, Mask of Zorro), Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides is the latest addition to the incredibly successful Pirates of the Caribbean franchise that has for years entertained audiences of all ages with its thrilling adventures, hi-tech special effects and unique storylines.
> 
> Back as Captain Jack Sparrow, Johnny Depp (Disneys Pirates of the Caribbean franchise, Alice in Wonderland) returns leading a sensational cast of talents that includes Penélope Cruz (Vicky Cristina Barcelona), Geoffrey Rush (The Kings Speech), Ian McShane (HBOs Deadwood) and more.
> 
> The visually stunning film shot in high-definition 3D invites viewers to embark on an adventure-filled ride with Captain Jack Sparrow as he searches for the breathtaking Fountain of Youth. Along the turbulent trip, fans are forced to re-think their knowledge of fairytale creatures when they are introduced to a group of alluring yet precarious mermaids, traverse isolated islands and fight international enemies.



*RELEASE DATE: October 18, 2011*

*Suggested Retail Prices: *
2-Disc Combo Pack = $39.99 U.S./$46.99 Canada
5-Disc Combo Pack = $49.99 U.S./$56.99 Canada
15-Disc Four Movie Collection = $169.99 U.S./$189.99 Canada
High Definition Movie Download = $39.99 U.S./46.99 Canada
3D Movie Download = $49.99 U.S./$56.99 Canada


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Disney’s PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN:ON STRANGER TIDES Sails Home on Disney Blu-ray 3D, Blu-ray and Digital on October 18th​*



© 2011 Disney. All Rights Reserved​
From Walt Disney Studio Home Entertainment's Press Release:


> The Walt Disney Studios and Jerry Bruckheimer Films are proud to present the #1 worldwide box office success of 2011 - making over $1 billion globally - Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides, in stunning high definition Blu-ray™, eye popping Blu-ray 3D™ (a first for the legendary franchise) and Digital on October 18, 2011.
> 
> Setting sail on an ocean full of hi-def adventures, Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides will debut in a Limited Edition 5-Disc Combo Pack (1-Disc Blu-ray 3D + 2-Disc Blu-ray + 1-Disc DVD + 1-Disc Digital Copy), a 2-Disc Combo Pack (1-Disc Blu-ray + 1-Disc DVD), and for the ultimate fan a 15-Disc Four Movie Collection.   Additionally the movie will be available in 3D and High-Definition Digital.
> 
> The Limited Edition 5-Disc Blu-ray Combo Pack includes hours of bonus materials offering fans a deeper dive inside Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides including immersive Disney Second Screen technology, exclusive behind-the-scenes experiences, Fountain of Youth mythology, an extensive look at mermaids, bloopers, deleted and extended scenes, and much more.
> 
> In addition, the Pirates of the Caribbean 15-Disc Four Movie Collection offers fans more adventures than ever before. The Collection is packaged in an authentic replica Pirate’s Chest, and includes a collectible map and an iconic skull disc case that holds the Blu-ray™ discs and digital copies of ALL four Pirates of the Caribbean movies, along with the Blu-ray 3D™ disc and DVD of Pirates of the Caribbean:  On Stranger Tides.
> 
> Produced by Jerry Bruckheimer, directed by Rob Marshall (Nine, Chicago), and written by Ted Elliott and Terry Rossio (Pirates of the Caribbean franchise, National Treasure 2, Mask of Zorro), Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides is the latest addition to the incredibly successful Pirates of the Caribbean franchise that has for years entertained audiences of all ages with its thrilling adventures, hi-tech special effects and unique storylines.
> 
> Back as Captain Jack Sparrow, Johnny Depp (Disney’s Pirates of the Caribbean franchise, Alice in Wonderland) returns leading a sensational cast of talents that includes Penélope Cruz (Vicky Cristina Barcelona), Geoffrey Rush (The King’s Speech), Ian McShane (HBO’s “Deadwood”) and more.
> 
> The visually stunning film shot in high-definition 3D invites viewers to embark on an adventure-filled ride with Captain Jack Sparrow as he searches for the breathtaking Fountain of Youth. Along the turbulent trip, fans are forced to re-think their knowledge of fairytale creatures when they are introduced to a group of alluring yet precarious mermaids, traverse isolated islands and fight international enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © 2011 Disney. All Rights Reserved​
> *Details:*
> 2-Disc Combo Pack (1-Disc Blu-ray™ + 1-Disc DVD)
> SRP = $39.99 U.S./$46.99 Canada
> Bonus Features:
> • Disney Second Screen
> • Bloopers of the Caribbean
> • Audio Commentary by director Rob Marshall
> • LEGO Animated Shorts: Captain Jack’s Brick Tales
> 
> Limited Edition 5-Disc Combo Pack (1-Disc Blu-ray 3D™ + 2-Disc Blu-ray + 1-Disc DVD + 1-Disc Digital Copy)
> SRP = $49.99 U.S./$56.99 Canada
> Bonus Features:
> All of the above features plus…
> • Legends of On Stranger Tides
> • In Search of the Fountain
> • Last Sail/First Voyage
> • Under the Scene: Bringing Mermaids to Life
> • Deleted and Extended Scenes with Intros by director Rob Marshall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © 2011 Disney. All Rights Reserved​
> Limited Edition 15-Disc Four Movie Collection
> SRP = $169.99 U.S./$189.99 Canada
> Bonus Features:
> • Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (2-Disc Blu-ray + 1-Disc Digital Copy )
> • Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man’s Chest (2-Disc Blu-ray + 1-Disc Digital Copy )
> • Pirates of the Caribbean: At World’s End (2-Disc Blu-ray + 1-Disc Digital Copy)
> • Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (1-Disc Blu-ray 3D +2 -Disc Blu-ray + Digital Copy + 1-Disc DVD)
> • 1-Disc Blu-ray bonus disc that includes  all-new never-before-seen short film “Wedlocked”
> • Authentic replica Pirate’s Chest, a collectible map and an iconic skull disc case.
> • And much more…
> 
> High Definition Digital
> SRP = $39.99 U.S./$46.99 Canada
> Bonus Features:
> • Bloopers of the Caribbean
> • Deleted and Extended Scenes with Intros by director Rob Marshall
> • LEGO Animated Shorts: Captain Jack’s Brick Tales
> 
> 3D Digital
> SRP = $49.99 U.S./$56.99 Canada
> No bonus features
> 
> *About Disney Second Screen:*
> Disney Second Screen transforms the movie watching experience by allowing viewers to explore the story behind the film perfectly synched on a second device, like an iPad™ or laptop, without interrupting their enjoyment of the movie. By simply accessing the Disney Second Screen companion application on their Internet-connected device, consumers are able to dive deeper into the film by engaging with elements including 360-degree vehicle turnarounds, interactive progression reels, and more. Disney Second Screen directions and access codes can be found inside the Blu-ray Disc packaging. Audio synching is powered by TVPLUS.
> 
> *Film Synopsis:*
> From Disney and producer Jerry Bruckheimer comes all the fun, epic adventure and humor that ignited the original. Johnny Depp returns as Captain Jack Sparrow in Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides. A tale of truth, betrayal, youth, demise — and mermaids! When Jack crosses paths with a woman from his past (Penélope Cruz), he’s not sure if it’s love or if she’s a ruthless con artist using him to find the fabled Fountain of Youth. Forced aboard the ship of the most feared pirate ever, Jack doesn’t know who to fear more —Blackbeard (Ian McShane) or the woman from his past. Directed by Rob Marshall, it’s filled with eye-popping battle scenes, mystery and all-out wit.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Can't wait. My Amazon order says it's prepping soon. Should I have went with the 2-day shipping.
I got the Limited Edition 15-disc set, wanted to upgrade my DVD's into blu-ray.
Anybody know the dimension of the box? Want to know how much shelf space it takes up.

Edit: Just got the set today. Just a FYI, the total Disney Movie Rewards Points you get is 575 (125points for the 3 older movies and 200 points for Stranger Tides).
When I get time, I'll take pics of it. The box is sturdy and the lid is magnetic.


----------

